# Healthy outlets for your extreme, undying rage?



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I was going to post this in frustration, but I wanted to hear about some actual, positive answers. 

I'm an extremely angry person and I have trouble defusing it or channeling it into healthy outlets. My gut reaction to anything negative is always anger, and I feel angry at family members or relatives who want to talk to me for extended periods of time. I'd never tell them that though. I'm not into sports, btw.

Is anybody cool at calming down or anything?


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

drugs, meditation, idk. More meditation. Make peace with the way the world is, you can't change that much around you. 

or beat the **** out of your pillow


peace


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Music or exercise.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

For defusing, music can be really helpful in my experience. For outlets, the best ones are physical, I think. It doesn't have to be sports; you could try running, swimming, biking, lifting, something like that. 

I wouldn't recommend drugs just because though they may help, they may also make it worse, and it's also not really a good long-term solution unless you're talking about a prescription.


----------



## Eigth Notch (Apr 24, 2013)

I am able to get the "rage" part out physically at punk shows, but any "hard" music where moshing/slam dancing is acceptable. It's not like you're going in trying to hurt anybody, but it's such a good release, and there's people fighting back. It's also pretty communal.

You go in, pound out a few songs, and afterwards, everybody is high-fiving eachother, and peeling eachother off the floor.


----------



## mcgilicutty (Apr 9, 2012)

I've had good results by screaming for about 5 mins or so into a pillow, "stop [manipulating me]!" Or "don't [criticize me]!". Then following that with some deep breathing and/or a basic CBT writing exercise.

If you do it into a pillow, your neighbors won't call the police because they won't be able to hear you.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

One time at work, I had to dismantle an old shed for disposal so I smashed the granny out of it with a crowbar 
I wasn't exactly angry at the time but it still felt damn good :b


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I take a hammer and bash in doors. 




I cray cray.


----------



## jvo (Apr 24, 2013)

To get rid of the physical aspects of anger, for example the shaking, fast breathing or tense feeling, I exercise. I like to go to the gym and lift weights, do chin ups, and use the machines. Cardio also helps release bad feelings. Just 15-20 minutes on the treadmill and I'm fine. If you don't like the gym, there's a lot you can do at home. Take a pillow case and fill it with something heavy- carry that around your house for awhile. Pick a spot in your house that you cross a lot and do 'x' amount of push-ups every time you go past that spot. Cleaning requires a certain amount of energy as well, especially lugging a vacuum cleaner around or lifting loads of laundry. 
Going on walks also helps one to "cool off" and get rid of energy.
This will all help deal with the physical part of anger.

There's also the mental/emotional part that is good to address. I don't really like talking about my feelings so I use relaxation techniques- meditation, aromatherapy, I like taking an hour to lay down and read or be alone with my thoughts. And if I'm feeling very courageous, I'll text or phone a friend and get that negativity out in the open and out of my head.
Hopefully this will help you!


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

love is a good outlet , love your neighbor , love strangers


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone else think of God of War when they read the title? It's like the whole theme of the game right there. Kratos is angry, kills some dudes and gets even angrier.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Mario Kart!


----------



## basketball is my drug (Jun 20, 2010)

lifting weights or running are two really good stress relievers.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

get in front of a punching bag, or opponent in the ring


----------



## Melzy3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Music really helps and jogging is good or reading a good book,meditation and breathing exercises also help,Ive been feeling very angry the past couple years and even more angry at the world since my boyfriend/bestfriend died last year......it is true there are a lot of things in life we cant change or control but we can put our focus on the things we can change or control and we can have control over how we choose to react to situations or other people......be easy on your self and try the best you to treat others with kindness and if they are undeserving of your kindness try to avoid them.....


----------

